# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  असम्भव को संभव कीजिये........

## Teach Guru

*आप मे से कुछ मित्र ये जानते होने की विंडोज में कुछ फोल्डर नहीं बन सकते जैसे - CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9.*

----------


## Teach Guru

इस सूत्र में कुछ ऐसे हि असम्भव कार्य को सम्भव किया जाएगा........

----------


## Teach Guru

CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9.
नाम से फोल्डर बनाने की विधि दो विधियाँ है

----------


## Teach Guru

*प्रथम विधि - :

ALT की के साथ  0160 लिखें  फिर उपरोक्त मे से किसी भी नाम का फोल्डर बना लो|
अथवा
ALT की के साथ  255 लिखें  फिर उपरोक्त मे से किसी भी नाम का फोल्डर बना लो|*

----------


## Raman46

> CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9.
> नाम से फोल्डर बनाने की विधि दो विधियाँ है



आगे बडो दोस्त आशा है बहुत अच्छी जानकारी मिलने जा रही है यहाँ

----------


## Teach Guru

*दूसरी विधि -:

ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें md\\.\\c:\\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें|
अथवा
ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें mkdir \\.\c:\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें|*

----------


## Teach Guru

> आगे बडो दोस्त आशा है बहुत अच्छी जानकारी मिलने जा रही है यहाँ



आपका स्वागत है मित्र.......

----------


## Teach Guru

> *दूसरी विधि -:
> 
> ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें md\\.\\c:\\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें|
> अथवा
> ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें mkdir \\.\c:\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें|*




इस विधि से बना फोल्डर डीलीट भी नहीं होगा आप चाहें तो डीलीट बटन प्रेस करके देख लो....

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्रों सूत्र की शुरुआत कैसी लगी, अपने अमूल्य विचार जरुर दें...... धन्यवाद

----------


## jOk?R

बोगस , काम क्या आएगा

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रों सूत्र की शुरुआत कैसी लगी, अपने अमूल्य विचार जरुर दें...... धन्यवाद


मित्र बहुत अच्छी और अमूल्य जानकारी दी है!

----------


## Teach Guru

राजीव भाई आपका सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> *आप मे से कुछ मित्र ये जानते होने की विंडोज में कुछ फोल्डर नहीं बन सकते जैसे - CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9.*



इस विषय पर मेरा एक सवाल है की इस तरह के फोल्डर बनाने के क्या लाभ हैं?
इस फोल्डर की हमें क्या जरुरत पड़ती है?

----------


## Teach Guru

> इस विषय पर मेरा एक सवाल है की इस तरह के फोल्डर बनाने के क्या लाभ हैं?
> इस फोल्डर की हमें क्या जरुरत पड़ती है?




मित्र कभी कभार गलती से हमारे जरूरत की चीजे डीलीट हो जाती है ....... अगर आप अपनी व्यक्तिगत फ़ाइल या कुछ और इस फोल्डर में सेव करते है तो आपके लिए खुश खबरी है की ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता ......... इसलिए अपनी जरूरी फ़ाइल इस में रख सकते है ताकि भूल से यदि इस फोल्डर पे डीलीट का बटन प्रेस हो जाए तो अपना सारा डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है क्योंकि ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता यदि फोल्डर बनाने की दूसरी विधि अपनाई जाए .......

----------


## Neelima

> मित्र कभी कभार गलती से हमारे जरूरत की चीजे डीलीट हो जाती है ....... अगर आप अपनी व्यक्तिगत फ़ाइल या कुछ और इस फोल्डर में सेव करते है तो आपके लिए खुश खबरी है की ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता ......... इसलिए अपनी जरूरी फ़ाइल इस में रख सकते है ताकि भूल से यदि इस फोल्डर पे डीलीट का बटन प्रेस हो जाए तो अपना सारा डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है क्योंकि ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता यदि फोल्डर बनाने की दूसरी विधि अपनाई जाए .......


अति-उत्तम॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰

----------


## Neelima

> मित्र कभी कभार गलती से हमारे जरूरत की चीजे डीलीट हो जाती है ....... अगर आप अपनी व्यक्तिगत फ़ाइल या कुछ और इस फोल्डर में सेव करते है तो आपके लिए खुश खबरी है की ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता ......... इसलिए अपनी जरूरी फ़ाइल इस में रख सकते है ताकि भूल से यदि इस फोल्डर पे डीलीट का बटन प्रेस हो जाए तो अपना सारा डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है क्योंकि ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता यदि फोल्डर बनाने की दूसरी विधि अपनाई जाए .......


अति-उत्तम॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या आप रिसाकिल बिन (Recycle Bin) को रिनेम या फिर डीलीट करना चाहेंगे ........ वो भी बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर की सहायता से ......

----------


## Teach Guru

> अति-उत्तम॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰


सूत्र अवलोकन के लिए आपका तहे दिल से धन्यवाद  ............

----------


## Devil khan

भाई क्या लाजवाब जानकारी दी है .........बहुत ही बढ़िया ..........रेपो +

----------


## groopji

> मित्र कभी कभार गलती से हमारे जरूरत की चीजे डीलीट हो जाती है ....... अगर आप अपनी व्यक्तिगत फ़ाइल या कुछ और इस फोल्डर में सेव करते है तो आपके लिए खुश खबरी है की ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता ......... इसलिए अपनी जरूरी फ़ाइल इस में रख सकते है ताकि भूल से यदि इस फोल्डर पे डीलीट का बटन प्रेस हो जाए तो अपना सारा डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है क्योंकि ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता यदि फोल्डर बनाने की दूसरी विधि अपनाई जाए .......


तकनीक के गुरुजी एक उत्तम जानकारी के लिए ++ 

कृपया ये भी बताने का कष्ट कीजिए की इन फोल्डर को डिलीट कैसे किया जा सकता है है

----------


## ashish89mobile65

log in karne per xp ya other logo name na de ker hamara name kaise dega

----------


## jOk?R

> log in karne per xp ya other logo name na de ker hamara name kaise dega


ha ha ha yah kaam asmbhsv  ni hai

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई क्या लाजवाब जानकारी दी है .........बहुत ही बढ़िया ..........रेपो +


*सूत्र आगमन और रेपो के लिए आपका धन्यवाद भाई......*





> तकनीक के गुरुजी एक उत्तम जानकारी के लिए ++ 
> 
> कृपया ये भी बताने का कष्ट कीजिए की इन फोल्डर को डिलीट कैसे किया जा सकता है है




*सूत्र आगमन और रेपो के लिए आपका धन्यवाद भाई......*

*इस फोल्डर को डीलीट करने के दो तरीके है यदि आपने फोल्डर ...

ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें md\\.\\c:\\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें| तरीके से बनाया है तो इसे डीलीट करने के लिए ये कदम अपनाएं
ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें rmdir\\.\\c:\\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें |(फोल्डर डीलिट करने के लिए )


और यदि आपने ये तरीका अपनाया है तो   

ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें mkdir\\.\c:\con उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें|(फोल्डर बनाने के लिए)

ओपन cmd -------> फिर टाईप करें rmdir\\.\c:\con  उसके बाद enter की प्रेस करें (फोल्डर डीलिट करने के लिए )*

----------


## Shamit

इस फोल्डर का उसे केसे करते है..इस में कोई फाइल नहीं जाता है..

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या आप रिसाकिल बिन (Recycle Bin) को रिनेम या फिर डीलीट करना चाहेंगे ........ वो भी बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर की सहायता से ......


अवश्य मित्र कृपया शीघ्र जानकारी दे!

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

> क्या आप रिसाकिल बिन (Recycle Bin) को रिनेम या फिर डीलीट करना चाहेंगे ........ वो भी बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर की सहायता से ......


आप तो हमें उत्सुक बना कर इंतज़ार करा रहे हैं...पर जो जानकारी आप दे रहे हैं वह अमूल्य है...

----------


## mantu007

*इसे भी हो जाता है भाई ........ C:\>mkdir con\*

----------


## iamg

kya hu computer ke ram 1 gb ho kya usko 2 gb ya use jayda dekha sakte he wo be bena new ram lagye ??????

----------


## hot-men

*बहुत ही बढ़िया .........*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र को दीवाली की शुभ कामनाएं ...
" सदा बिराजे माँ लक्ष्मी आपके घर आँगन , खुशियाँ आये आपके द्वार,
दिन दुनी रात चौगुनी आप उन्नति करें , बढे सदा आपका रोज़गार व्यापार"
 ....मन-वकील*

----------


## jayakumar051

ji folder  lock karne ko kuch  tricks bata sakte ho?  kyom ki hame  adult videos and other things keep protected?

jaya051@gmail.com

----------


## Teach Guru

> ji folder  lock karne ko kuch  tricks bata sakte ho?  kyom ki hame  adult videos and other things keep protected?  jaya051@gmail.com


    जी मित्र फोल्डर लोक करने की बहत हि बढ़िया विधि है मेरे पास लेकिन वो मैं कल सुबह पोस्ट करूँगा ......... आज मेरे फ्री के नेट में कुछ समस्या आ रही है ........ धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर गायब करना


सबसे पहले आप नोटपेड खोलें 
और लिखें  ren love love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}

फिर इसे save as करें loc.bat  नाम से  

अब फिर नोटपेड खोले और लिखें ren love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}love

और इसे सेव आज करें key.bat नाम से

अब जिस ड्राइव में ये दोनों फाइल सेव हैं उसी में love नाम का फोल्डर बना लें ,
जब फोल्डर तेयार हो जाए तो lock.bat फ़ाइल पे क्लिक करें ये लोक हो जायेगा और जब फोल्डर खोलना हो तो key.bat क्लिक करे.... 

याद रखे ये सभी फ़ाइल और फ्ल्डर एक हि ड्राइव में रखें |

----------


## Teach Guru

> log in karne per xp ya other logo name na de ker hamara name kaise dega





> ha ha ha yah kaam asmbhsv  ni hai



असम्भव कुछ भी नहीं है मित्र 

आपको यदि लोग ओन  या बूट स्क्रीन पर अपना नाम या अपना लोगो लाना है तो आपको Resource Hacker का सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करना होगा इसमें फिर निम्न फ़ाइल खोले और एडिट करें 

%windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe : To change Windows Boot screen  
%windir%\System32\Logonui.exe : To change Windows Login Screen

----------


## jai 123

अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र आशा है जल्द ही और भी उपयोगी जानकारी प्रदान करेगे 
आपने अपने नाम के अनुरूप कार्य किया है 
सभी मित्रो को दिपावली पर लक्ष्मी जी कि कृपा बरसे

----------


## jayakumar051

if dont kind  jara  visthar se  step by step bata sakte ho kaise  folder lock karte hai?
jaya051@gmail.com

----------


## rajkumar09

> मित्र कभी कभार गलती से हमारे जरूरत की चीजे डीलीट हो जाती है ....... अगर आप अपनी व्यक्तिगत फ़ाइल या कुछ और इस फोल्डर में सेव करते है तो आपके लिए खुश खबरी है की ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता ......... इसलिए अपनी जरूरी फ़ाइल इस में रख सकते है ताकि भूल से यदि इस फोल्डर पे डीलीट का बटन प्रेस हो जाए तो अपना सारा डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है क्योंकि ये फोल्डर डीलीट नहीं होता यदि फोल्डर बनाने की दूसरी विधि अपनाई जाए .......



धन्यवाद् दोस्त बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी उपलब्ध कराई है

----------


## priyaji

[meri problem koi solve karega plzzzz jab mai apni id login karti hu sahi password bi dalne per thankyu likh kar aata hai phir click karne per bi id open nahi hoti phir se password maangti hai 3 4 baar enterkarne pe bi id open nahi hoti kyo?    COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]

----------


## rajkumar09

> बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर गायब करना
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले आप नोटपेड खोलें 
> और लिखें  ren love love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
> 
> फिर इसे save as करें loc.bat  नाम से  
> 
> अब फिर नोटपेड खोले और लिखें ren love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}love
> ...


 भाई साहब ये तरीका काम नहीं कर रहा है चाहे आप ने जो (फिर इसे save as करें loc.bat नाम से 
) लिखा है वो lock .bat  होना चाहिए. या फिर कुछ और

----------


## Teach Guru

> बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर गायब करना
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले आप नोटपेड खोलें 
> और लिखें  ren love love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
> 
> फिर इसे save as करें loc.bat  नाम से  
> 
> अब फिर नोटपेड खोले और लिखें ren love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}love
> ...






अगर आप से ये फ़ाइल तेयार नहीं हो रही है तो कृपया ये ज़िप फ़ाइल डाउनलोड करें , फिर इसे एक्सट्रेक्ट करो , इसमें लोक अन्लोक फ़ाइल और फोल्डर है |

मित्र ज़िप फाइल यहाँ से डाउनलोड  करें

----------


## anvijanusex

my dear friend ye tarika windows 7 me kaam nahi karta he.......

----------


## Teach Guru

> my dear friend ye tarika windows 7 me kaam nahi karta he.......



 कोनसा तरीका मित्र

----------


## Teach Guru

> बिना किसी सोफ्टवेयर के फोल्डर गायब करना
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले आप नोटपेड खोलें 
> और लिखें  ren love love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
> 
> फिर इसे save as करें loc.bat  नाम से  
> 
> अब फिर नोटपेड खोले और लिखें ren love.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}love
> ...






अगर आप से ये फ़ाइल तेयार नहीं हो रही है तो कृपया ये ज़िप फ़ाइल डाउनलोड करें , फिर इसे एक्सट्रेक्ट करो , इसमें लोक अन्लोक फ़ाइल और फोल्डर है |


मित्र ज़िप फाइल यहाँ से डाउनलोड करें 

या फिर  यहाँ से डाउनलोड करें

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही बढीया सूत्र है ..................
*************************

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही बढीया सूत्र है ..................
> *************************


आपका स्वागत है मित्र ||||||||

----------


## avf000038

*शानदार जानकारी*

----------


## avf000038

प्रिय  बंधू 
जय हिंद ,, काफी सराहनीय पोस्ट है आपकी .. निवेदन यह है की क्या आप मुझे ये जानकारी दे सकते है की जब हम किसी एक विशेष फोल्डर में बहुत सारी फोटो नेट से सेव करते है तब हमे बार बार destination कमांड देनी पड़ती है windows  बार बार पूछता है की कहा save  करू ,, क्या कोई विशेष कमांड ऐसी भी होती है जिस से हमे बार बार destination फोल्डर select  करने के ज़रूरत न पड़े और चित्र उस ही फोल्डर मे सीधे save हो . 
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपके सहयोग के लिए

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बढिया सूत्र बढिया काम लगे रहो गुरु
आपके नाम रेप +*

----------


## raj2113

priya ji new id bana lijiye........browser ki cookies delete kare

----------


## raj2113

> [meri problem koi solve karega plzzzz jab mai apni id login karti hu sahi password bi dalne per thankyu likh kar aata hai phir click karne per bi id open nahi hoti phir se password maangti hai 3 4 baar enterkarne pe bi id open nahi hoti kyo?    COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]


browser se cookies delete kare temp. file del (Run commamd me jakar prefetch likhkar enter press kare) kare ya seedha tarika hai new id bana le

----------


## raj2113

> असम्भव कुछ भी नहीं है मित्र 
> 
> आपको यदि लोग ओन  या बूट स्क्रीन पर अपना नाम या अपना लोगो लाना है तो आपको Resource Hacker का सोफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करना होगा इसमें फिर निम्न फ़ाइल खोले और एडिट करें 
> 
> %windir%\System32\NToskrnl.exe : To change Windows Boot screen  
> %windir%\System32\Logonui.exe : To change Windows Login Screen


yaar mai window 7 use karta hoon maine try kiya par sucess nahi mili jara vistaar se screen shot dekar batane ka kasta kare

----------


## swami ji

*टुच गुरु आपको तो बहोत बढे ,,,बहोत अच सूत्र हे ........*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *टुच गुरु आपको तो बहोत बढे ,,,बहोत अच सूत्र हे ........*


 सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## anytimemasti

THANKS............................

----------


## swami ji

> सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद


*अतिथि देवो भव;;;;;;      धन्वाद दोस्त ,,*

----------


## swami ji

tuch guru mere se es side me ragishteshan nahi hota he aap help kare 

http://biwihotohaisi.com/

tejas243404@yahoo.co.in

par me sara din onelin hu  plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## RANAJI1982

दोस्तो क्या कोई मुझे ये बता सकता है ,कि मै अपने किलोगर को अपनी ईमेल मे कैसे अटैच करु ! क्योकि करने से ही तो पता चलता है वैसे तो इस फ़ोरम पर एक से एक जानकारी मिलती है , पर जिन चीजो से हमे खतरा हो उस की जानकारी देने के लिए ही तो आप जैसे अच्छे दोस्तो ने इस की शुरुआत की है ! आप के जवाब के इन्तजार मे आपका .................. दोस्त

----------


## Mr_perfect

यार वो रिसाईकल बिन वाला फॉर्मूला बता भी दो अब

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर हे आप का सूत्र 
मेरे को बहुत ही पसंद आया

----------


## swami ji

*टच गुरु आपने मेरे सवाल का जवाब नहीं दिया हे ,,,,*

----------


## T.H.S.

*काम की चीज़ वाली जानकारी वाला सूत्र है भाई ...मतलब ..जे होस् कम्प्युटर को लागि काम  लाग्ने रहेछ ...नमस्ते ...


*

----------


## RANAJI1982

ड्रोपबाक्स को कैसे इस्तमाल करे जानकारी दे

----------


## RANAJI1982

अरे ट्च गुरु जी ५ दिन से कहां है आप यहां आकर जवाब तो दे

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## rani111verma

mene ise Briefcase me upyog pir mere file nahi mela rhe na hi foldre plz help me

----------


## RANAJI1982

कहां हो मित्र जवाब तो दो

----------


## Teach Guru

*बदलिए अपने रिसाइकल बिन का नाम* 

बदलिए अपने रिसाइकलबिन का नाम-
विंडोज विस्टा में तो यह सीधे तरीके से हो जाता हैं लेकिन विंडोज एक्सपी में इसे इसे रीनेम करने का आप्शन ही नही आता.
अगर आप भी अपने Recycle Bin का नाम बदलना चाहते हैं तो पढ़े यह आसन सा तरीका-
रन(RUN) कमांड खोलकर उसमे REGEDIT लिखकर इंटर की प्रेश करें.
आपके इंटर करते ही Registry Editor नाम का विंडो खुलकर आ जायेगा .
अब उसमे Edit  आप्शन पर जाकर Find आप्शन पर क्लिक करें या कण्ट्रोल के साथ F प्रेस करें और उसमे टाइप करें 645FF040
इसके बाद Find Next पर क्लिक कर दे अब विडो के दाहिने तरफ आपको Default  लिखा दिखाई देगा
उस पर डबल क्लिक करें value data में जाकर अपना मनचाहा नाम लिखकर ओके कर दे
उसके बाद रजिस्ट्री एडिटर  को क्लोज करके डेस्कटॉप पर जाकर रिफ्रेश(Refresh) करें
अब आपको Recycle Bin की जगह आपका मनचाहा नाम लिखा दिखाई देगा.
ध्यान दे -सर्च कराते समय -Match whole string only  पर चेकमार्क किये बिना ही सर्च कराये

----------


## swami ji

> सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद





> tuch guru mere se es side me ragishteshan nahi hota he aap help kare 
> 
> http://biwihotohaisi.com/
> 
> tejas243404@yahoo.co.in
> 
> par me sara din onelin hu  plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss





> *टच गुरु आपने मेरे सवाल का जवाब नहीं दिया हे ,,,,*


*टाच  गुरु हमरी मदद करे ....एस साइड पर रजिश्तेशन नहीं  होता हे ,,,मेने कितने ओदोस्तो से वादा भी कर दिया हे उसे ये मनोरंजन के लिए चहिये ,,,*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *टाच  गुरु हमरी मदद करे ....एस साइड पर रजिश्तेशन नहीं  होता हे ,,,मेने कितने ओदोस्तो से वादा भी कर दिया हे उसे ये मनोरंजन के लिए चहिये ,,,*


*मैंने किया है मित्र हो गया, रोजाना सुबह एक कॉल आती है.........*

----------


## swami ji

> *मैंने किया है मित्र हो गया, रोजाना सुबह एक कॉल आती है.........*


*मेरा नहीं होता हे कुछ आप मदद कीजिये हमरी तो आपका आभारी रहूँगा ..*

tejas243404@yahoo.co.in

par me sara din aapko mil sakta hu or aapko pm bhi kiya he

----------


## Teach Guru

*XP में रिसाइकिल बिन को डिलीट करें* 

यदि आप XP Pro इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो निम्न चरण आजमायें -------->

Go to START > RUN

Type GPEDIT.MSC

Navagate to USER CONFIGURATION >ADMINISTRATIVE TEMPLATES >Click on DESKTOP,

On the right hand pane find " Remove Recycle Bin icon on the desktop " , double left click on it to ENABLE it.

Sorted!

यदि आप XP Home इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो निम्न चरण आजमायें -------->

Create or modify the following registry entry

Go to START > RUN

Type regedit

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel

{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}

 REG_DWORD

0x00000001

----------


## iamg

www.tarungajra.co.cc



> तकनीक के गुरुजी एक उत्तम जानकारी के लिए ++ 
> 
> कृपया ये भी बताने का कष्ट कीजिए की इन फोल्डर को डिलीट कैसे किया जा सकता है है

----------


## Teach Guru

XP में रिसाइकिल बिन को डिलीट करने का दूसरा तरीका 

Go to START > RUN

Type regedit

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\
{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}

अब इस की को डीलीट करें . i.e {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}

अब रजिस्ट्री एडिटर को बंद करके कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे............

----------


## swami ji

*लगे रहो दोस्त ,,,,मेरा कम जरुर यद् रखना यार ,,,,,*

----------


## Teach Guru

*रिसाइकिल बिन को वापस लाना* 

Go to START > RUN

Type regedit

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\

अब NameSpace पर राइट क्लिक करें और एक new key बनाएँ 
फिर उस की को रिनेम करें {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}
फिर default value में Recycle Bin लिखें |

और कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करें..........

----------


## Teach Guru

> *लगे रहो दोस्त ,,,,मेरा काम जरुर याद रखना यार ,,,,,*


धन्यवाद मित्र मुझे याद है..............

----------


## mamta007

*बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो दिनेश,,,,,,,,*

----------


## nileshthematrix@Gmail.com

बहुत ही बढ़िया भाई क्या लाजवाब जानकारी दी है

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही बढ़िया भाई क्या लाजवाब जानकारी दी है


सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद.........

----------


## Teach Guru

> *बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो दिनेश,,,,,,,,*



आपका स्वागत है जी............

----------


## RANAJI1982

बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र क्या कोई ऎसा तरीका है जिससे हम अपने जीमेल या याहू के ईमेल एड्रैस को डिलीट कर सकें , अगर है तो बताने की क्रपा करे..................धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र क्या कोई ऎसा तरीका है जिससे हम अपने जीमेल या याहू के ईमेल एड्रैस को डिलीट कर सकें , अगर है तो बताने की कृपा करे..................धन्यवाद




*जीमेल को डीलीट करने का तरीका* 

निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लीक करें 
Delete GMail Account
फिर यूजर नेम और पासवर्ड इंटर करें
फिर चेक बॉक्स पे क्लिक करें
enter another e-mail address which you want to use to log into your
 Google account to access other Google services.
फिर अपना पासवर्ड इंटर करें और "Remove Gmail" बटन पे क्लिक करें आपका मेल अकाउंट २ दिन में डीलीट हो जाएगा|



*याहू मेल को डीलीट करने का तरीका* 

याहू मैं अकाउंट डीलीट करने के लिए नीचे दिए लिंक पे क्लीक करें

Delete Yahoo Account

Enter the credentials and confirm the request. 
आपका अकाउंट ९० दिन में डीलीट हो जाएगा |

----------


## RANAJI1982

मदद के लिए धन्यवाद..............मित्र

----------


## long

धन्यवाद मित्र काफी अमूल्य जानकारी लाये हो

----------


## Teach Guru

> धन्यवाद मित्र काफी अमूल्य जानकारी लाये हो


सुत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद।

----------


## subhhh

Dear Sir, I want Windows XP Live CD...How can I get/make it..Kindly help me.Thanks in advanceYoursNeedHELP

----------


## Teach Guru

> Dear Sir, I want Windows XP Live CD...How can I get/make it..Kindly help me.Thanks in advanceYoursNeedHELP



*मित्र यदि आप हिंदी में लिखेंगे तो मुझे अच्छा लगेगा...........क्योंकि ये हिंदी फोरम है.......*

----------


## mamta007

> *जीमेल को डीलीट करने का तरीका* 
> 
> निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लीक करें 
> Delete GMail Account
> फिर यूजर नेम और पासवर्ड इंटर करें
> फिर चेक बॉक्स पे क्लिक करें
> enter another e-mail address which you want to use to log into your
>  Google account to access other Google services.
> फिर अपना पासवर्ड इंटर करें और "Remove Gmail" बटन पे क्लिक करें आपका मेल अकाउंट २ दिन में डीलीट हो जाएगा|
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो गुरु ........

----------


## RANAJI1982

दोस्तो क्या किसी के पास रिलायन्स का एसी ८७२० मोडेम है , और अगर आपके पास फ़्री रिलायन्स डाटा कार्ड की कोई ट्रिक है, तो जल्दी से बताने की मेहरबानी करे

----------


## Teach Guru

*नोटपेड के माध्यम से बनाईये वायरस*

१.  नोटपेड खोलिए और लिखें  "del system32" 
२. फिर एंटर बटन दबाए और लिखें "del windows" 
३. इस फाइल को सेव करें save as tpye all files में virus.bat  के नाम से | 
४. इसे रिनेम कर लिखें Internet Explorer |
५. फिर फाइल को राइट क्लिक करें और प्रोपर्टी में जाएँ |
६. फिर Change icon  पे क्लिक करे और Internet Explorer का इकोन सेट करें |
७. आपका वायरस तेयार है |

जब भी इस फ़ाइल पे डबल क्लीक करेंगे तो ये del system32 को डीलीट कर देगा |


*Note: This post is for EDUCATIONAL purpose only, what you do with it is your own responsibilities.*

----------


## Teach Guru

*फोर्मेट करने का बढ़िया तरीका*

जेसे हमें c:// पार्टीशियन को फोर्मेट करना हो तो निम्न कदम अपनाएँ

१. नोटपेड खोले
२. फिर लिखें

@echo off
start
start
start
start
start
start
start
format C:
shutdown -p
echo 

४. और फिर सेव करे format.bat नाम से
५. अब इस फ़ाइल पे क्लिक करे फोर्मेट शुरू हो जाएगा......

*Note: This post is for EDUCATIONAL purpose only, what you do with it is your own responsibilities.*

----------


## Teach Guru

*filesonic  के प्रीमियम अकाउट लोगिन और पासवर्ड* 

यूजर नेम   : pbcadastro@gmail.com
पासवर्ड  : 96180892
Premium Membership की लास्ट डेट :2012-03-16 23:58:00

अभी यूज करो भाई......... इसका फायदा ये है की कोई भी फाइल इस साईट से डाउनलोड करोगे तो फास्ट डाउनलोड होगी बस कोई भी सेटिंग मत छेड़ना |
साईट का लिंक यहाँ है  http://www.filesonic.com

----------


## RANAJI1982

ट्च गुरू जी प्रणाम स्वीकार करे , आपका भी कोई जवाब नही है आपकी फ़ाइल सोनिक की ट्रिक 100% काम कर रही है इसके लिये प्यार भरी रेपो+++++ स्वीकार करे,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> ट्च गुरू जी प्रणाम स्वीकार करे , आपका भी कोई जवाब नही है आपकी फ़ाइल सोनिक की ट्रिक 100% काम कर रही है इसके लिये प्यार भरी रेपो+++++ स्वीकार करे,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद



धन्यवाद मित्र लेकिन आपका रेपो मुझे नहीं मिला कृपया तस्वीर   के निचे जो स्टार बटन है वो दबाए,,,,,,,

----------


## RANAJI1982

ट्च गुरू जी ड्रापबाक्स के बारे मे बताये
(१) हम जो फ़ाइल पब्लिक फ़ोल्डर मे रख कर उस के लिंक देते है फ़ाइल के अपलोड होने पर भी क्या वो फ़ाइल हमे वही रखनी होगी या नही
(२) लिंक देने पर जो उसे डाउनलोड करेगा क्या उस के लिए उस समय हमारा सिस्टम व नेट चलना जरूरी है या नही

----------


## RANAJI1982

ट्च गुरू जी जो मेल के लिये आपने लिंक दी थी वो सही थी पर मै उस साफ़्ट्वेयर मे अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन नही कर पा रहा हूं क्रप्या मित्र मदद करे

----------


## bhalla1496

Sir ! Mera b registration nhi ho rha h is site pe  http://biwihotohaisi.com/
invalid mob no. ka msg aa raha h .
aap ne apna registration kaise kiya pls bataye.

----------


## Teach Guru

> Sir ! Mera b registration nhi ho rha h is site pe  http://biwihotohaisi.com/
> invalid mob no. ka msg aa raha h .
> aap ne apna registration kaise kiya pls bataye.


*
१. मोबाइल न. से पहले 0 लगाओ
२. चार बीवियों मेसे एक सेलेक्ट करो
३. कॉल टाइम सेट करो

हो जाएगा.......*

----------


## RANAJI1982

ट्च गुरू जी क्रप्या मेरी भी मेल साफ़्ट्वेयर के रजिस्ट्रेशन मे मदद करे

----------


## Teach Guru

*VLC Media Player देखिये एक फन्नी मोड में* 

निम्न तरीका अपनाइए
१. VLC Media Player ओपन कीजिये इसमें कोई भी ऑडियो या वीडियो मत चलाईये|
२. अब Ctrl + N की दबाएँ, Network Tab की खाली पट्टी दिखेगी|
३.अब वहाँ लिखिए screen:// 
४. फिर इंटर बटन दबाए |
५. देखिये VLC Media Player क्या दिखता है 




Don’t  forget to comment.

----------


## Rajeev

> *VLC Media Player देखिये एक फन्नी मोड में* 
> 
> निम्न तरीका अपनाइए
> १. VLC Media Player ओपन कीजिये इसमें कोई भी ऑडियो या वीडियो मत चलाईये|
> २. अब Ctrl + N की दबाएँ, Network Tab की खाली पट्टी दिखेगी|
> ३.अब वहाँ लिखिए screen:// 
> ४. फिर इंटर बटन दबाए |
> ५. देखिये VLC Media Player क्या दिखता है 
> 
> ...


बहुत मजेदार तरीका है टीच गुरु जी

----------


## Lovely.indian

बिलकुल राजीव जी, लेकिन गुरु जी, कुछ ऐसे तरीकों पर रौशनी डालें जो useful भी हों, फन्नी नहीं

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत मजेदार तरीका है टीच गुरु जी


*धन्यवाद मित्र आप यहाँ आये..........*

----------


## Teach Guru

> बिलकुल राजीव जी, लेकिन गुरु जी, कुछ ऐसे तरीकों पर रौशनी डालें जो useful भी हों, फन्नी नहीं



*मित्र यहाँ सिर्फ यूजफुल तरीके हि दिए जाते है, समझने वाले की सोच अलग-अलग होती है.....*

----------


## Lovely.indian

vlc वाला तरीका कैसे useful है जी ?




> *मित्र यहाँ सिर्फ यूजफुल तरीके हि दिए जाते है, समझने वाले की सोच अलग-अलग होती है.....*

----------


## Teach Guru

> vlc वाला तरीका कैसे useful है जी ?


*
ये तो आप सोचो मित्र मेरा काम बताने का है......*

----------


## Lovely.indian

यह भी खूब रही 




> *
> ये तो आप सोचो मित्र मेरा काम बताने का है......*

----------


## Lovely.indian

central 41central 41यह भी खूब रहीcentral 41central 41

----------


## Rajeev

> vlc वाला तरीका कैसे useful है जी ?


प्रिय लवली जी जिंदगी में हर चीज़ का महत्त्व होता है फिर चाहे वो छोटी-से-छोटी ही चीज़ क्यों न हो,
बस उस समय की प्रतीक्षा रहती है जब वो हमारे काम आ जाए |

----------


## Lovely.indian

बिलकुल ठीक  बात कही आपने 




> प्रिय लवली जी जिंदगी में हर चीज़ का महत्त्व होता है फिर चाहे वो छोटी-से-छोटी ही चीज़ क्यों न हो,
> बस उस समय की प्रतीक्षा रहती है जब वो हमारे काम आ जाए |

----------


## pjb_boy

dear avf000038, आप अगर firefox यूस करते हैं तो आप image toolbaar नाम की extension प्रयोग करें . . . . इस से किसी भी फोटो के बायीं और सेव की आप्शन आ जायेगी जो आपके द्वारा इसकी सेट्टिंग में दिए हुए फोल्डर में सेव हो जायेगी . . . धन्यवाद्

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिय लवली जी जिंदगी में हर चीज़ का महत्त्व होता है फिर चाहे वो छोटी-से-छोटी ही चीज़ क्यों न हो,
> बस उस समय की प्रतीक्षा रहती है जब वो हमारे काम आ जाए |


*बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र..........*

----------


## pjb_boy

सर जी ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा . . . .

----------


## Teach Guru

*“फोल्डर” की बेकग्राउंड एरिया मे अपना मनपसंद वालपेपर लगाएं* 

जैसे हम अपने “डेस्कटॉप” पर अति से अति सुन्दर वालपेपर लगाते है | पर जैसे ही हम किसी फोल्डर मे जाते है, तो फिर वही “सफ़ेद” रंग की बेकग्राउंड मिलाती है | और न ही एक्सपी मे ऐसी कोई सेटिंग है जिससे कि हम अपनी मनमुताबिक बेकग्राउंड इमेज लगा सकें , वैसे ये सुविधा विंडोज 98 मे थी | लेकिन चलो यहाँ चर्चा करते है कि ऐसी सेटिंग(ट्वीकिंग) हम एक्सपी मे कैसे  कर सकते है |

१. सबसे पहले आपको जिस फोल्डर मे ऐसी सेटिंग (ट्वीकिंग) करनी है उसे “सिस्टम फोल्डर” बनाना होगा, जिसके आप “कमांड प्रोम्प्ट (cmd)” खोल लीजिए | अब वहां 

attrib +s D:\Test

टाइप कीजिये,आप “Test” फोल्डर का नाम अपने फोल्डर के नाम के अनुसार चेंज कर लें |





२. अब “नोटपेड” को ओपन कीजिये, और वहां नीचे वाला कोड पेस्ट कर दीजिए |
    कोड मे “path_of_the_wallpaper” की जगह जिस आप इमेज को आप वालपेपर की तरह यूज करना चाहते है, उसका पूरा “पाथ” लिख दीजिए     अगर इमेज उसी फोल्डर मे है तो सिर्फ इमेज का नाम से काम चल जायेगा |IconArea_Text की वेल्यु चेंज करके आप बेकग्राउंड का कलर चेंज 
कर सकते है |जैसे सफ़ेद कलर के लिए  0x00FFFFF, हरे कलर के लिए 0x0000FF00,नीले कलर के लिए  0x00FF0000, लाल रंग के लिए 0x000000FF और पीले के लिए 0x0000FFFF आदि |



```
[ExtShellFolderViews]
{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC} = {BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}
[{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00C04FD706EC}]
Attributes=1
IconArea_Image=path_of_the_wallpaper
IconArea_Text=0x00000000
```

३. अब फाइल को उसी फोल्डर मे “desktop.ini” के नाम से सेव कर दीजिए | बस हो गया, अब ज़रा देखना उस फोल्डर को, नज़ारे बदले बदले लगेंगे

----------


## Teach Guru

> सर जी ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा . . . .



*कौनसा लिंक मित्र.................*

----------


## RANAJI1982

प्रिय मित्र टीच गुरू जी नमस्कार , आपने आज फिर सभी मित्रो को एक लाजवाब ट्रिक दी है इसके के लिए ................धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिय मित्र टीच गुरू जी नमस्कार , आपने आज फिर सभी मित्रो को एक लाजवाब ट्रिक दी है इसके के लिए ................धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद मित्र हौंसला अफजाई के लिए.........

----------


## hamraaz

administrator ko rename kaise karege

----------


## Teach Guru

> administrator ko rename kaise karege



*विन्डोज़ XP में administrator को रिनेम करने का तारीका* 

administrator को रिनेम करने के लियी आप निम्न चरण अपनाएं --->

सबसे पहले आप Control Panel में जाओ
फिर Administrative Tools ओपन करो
फिर Local SecurityPolicy पे डबल क्लिक करो
फिर Local SecurityPolicy जब खुल जाए तो
फिर वहाँ Local Policies पे क्लिक करो
फिर Security Options पे क्लिक करो 
फिर राइट साइड के पेनल में Accounts: Rename Administrator Account. पे डबल क्लिक करो |
अब Accounts: Rename AdministratorAccount का प्रोपर्टी डायलोग बॉक्स खुल जाए तो वहाँ अपना मनपसंद नया नाम लिखो 
फिर OK करो और बाहर आ जाओ |

----------


## Teach Guru

*ऑटोरन वाईरस से बचाव की ट्रिक* 

जब भी हम कंप्यूटर में  कोई पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करते है या सी.डी. इन्सर्ट करते है तो यह अपने आप स्टार्ट हो जाते है।
जिससे यह होता है की कई बार पेन ड्राइव में ऑटोरन वाईरस मौजूद होता है और अपने आप रन हो जाता और यह वाईरस 
आपके कंप्यूटर को नुकसान पहुँचता है। इससे बचने का तरीका यह है की आप जब भी पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करे तो स्टार्ट होने 
से पहले आप शिफ्ट कुंजी दबा कर रखे, इससे पेन ड्राइव अपने आप स्टार्ट नहीं होगी। और इसके बाद  आप अपने एंटीवायरस 
से अपने पेन ड्राइव को स्कैन कर के खोले| यह है एक आसान सी ट्रिक इसे उपयोग करके देखे।

----------


## Rajeev

> *ऑटोरन वाईरस से बचाव की ट्रिक* 
> 
> जब भी हम कंप्यूटर में  कोई पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करते है या सी.डी. इन्सर्ट करते है तो यह अपने आप स्टार्ट हो जाते है।
> जिससे यह होता है की कई बार पेन ड्राइव में ऑटोरन वाईरस मौजूद होता है और अपने आप रन हो जाता और यह वाईरस 
> आपके कंप्यूटर को नुकसान पहुँचता है। इससे बचने का तरीका यह है की आप जब भी पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करे तो स्टार्ट होने 
> से पहले आप शिफ्ट कुंजी दबा कर रखे, इससे पेन ड्राइव अपने आप स्टार्ट नहीं होगी। और इसके बाद  आप अपने एंटीवायरस 
> से अपने पेन ड्राइव को स्कैन कर के खोले| यह है एक आसान सी ट्रिक इसे उपयोग करके देखे।


ऑटोप्ले वायरस के बारे में थोड़ी जानकारी दे दीजिए गुरू जी ........................

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *ऑटोरन वाईरस से बचाव की ट्रिक* 
> 
> जब भी हम कंप्यूटर में  कोई पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करते है या सी.डी. इन्सर्ट करते है तो यह अपने आप स्टार्ट हो जाते है।
> जिससे यह होता है की कई बार पेन ड्राइव में ऑटोरन वाईरस मौजूद होता है और अपने आप रन हो जाता और यह वाईरस 
> आपके कंप्यूटर को नुकसान पहुँचता है। इससे बचने का तरीका यह है की आप जब भी पेन ड्राइव कनेक्ट करे तो स्टार्ट होने 
> से पहले आप शिफ्ट कुंजी दबा कर रखे, इससे पेन ड्राइव अपने आप स्टार्ट नहीं होगी। और इसके बाद  आप अपने एंटीवायरस 
> से अपने पेन ड्राइव को स्कैन कर के खोले| यह है एक आसान सी ट्रिक इसे उपयोग करके देखे।


दोस्त आपकी ट्रिक की कद्र करता हूं

----------


## RANAJI1982

आटोरन के बारे मे ट्रिक आप देख चुके पर सभी एन्टी वायरस इसे पकड नही पाते , क्यो श्रीमान जी ठीक कहा ना मैने! इसका इलाज है ये छोटा सा टूल जो पैन ड्राइव के लगते ही उसे पकड लेगा 

इसे यहां से ले

----------


## hamraaz

> *विन्डोज़ XP में administrator को रिनेम करने का तारीका* 
> 
> administrator को रिनेम करने के लियी आप निम्न चरण अपनाएं --->
> 
> सबसे पहले आप Control Panel में जाओ
> फिर Administrative Tools ओपन करो
> फिर Local SecurityPolicy पे डबल क्लिक करो
> फिर Local SecurityPolicy जब खुल जाए तो
> फिर वहाँ Local Policies पे क्लिक करो
> ...


धन्यवाद धन्यवाद गुरु ++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Teach Guru

*JAVA Script के कमाल* 

*नीचे दिये गए कोड को बारी-बारी अपने ब्राउजर के URL Box में पेस्ट कीजिये, और फिर एंटर बटन दबाइए देखिये क्या घटित होता है, अपना अनुभव जरर बताये... धन्यवाद* 





```
javascript:function Shw(n) {if (self.moveBy) {for (i = 35; i > 0; i--) {for (j = n; j > 0; j--) {self.moveBy(1,i);self.moveBy(i,0);self.moveBy(0,-i);self.moveBy(-i,0); } } }} Shw(6)
```



```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}setInterval('A()',50); void(0);
```



```
javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*1+i*x2+x3)*x1+x2)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}setInterval('A()',50); void(0);
```

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *JAVA Script के कमाल* 
> 
> *नीचे दिये गए कोड को बारी-बारी अपने ब्राउजर के URL Box में पेस्ट कीजिये, और फिर एंटर बटन दबाइए देखिये क्या घटित होता है, अपना अनुभव जरर बताये... धन्यवाद* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


मित्र टीच गुरू जी इससे तो कुछ नही हुआ बात समझ मे नही आई

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र टीच गुरू जी इससे तो कुछ नही हुआ बात समझ मे नही आई


मित्र आप ऐसा करें की अन्तर्वासना फोरम का होमपेज खोले फायरफोक्स या ओपेरा में फिर इनमे से किसी एक स्क्रिप्ट को कॉपी करके (कॉपी करने के लिए स्क्रिप्ट पर राइट क्लिक करें सेलेक्ट आल करे फिर कॉपी करें )अपने ब्रावजर के अड्रेस बार मे पेस्ट करे फिर एंटर बटन दबाए फिर बताए,        हाँ एक बात और पहले जो अड्रेस, अड्रेस बार में है उसे मिटाना होगा|

----------


## Teach Guru

स्क्रिप्ट न. १
javascript**:function Shw(n) {if (self.moveBy) {for (i = 35; i > 0; i--) {for (j = n; j > 0; j--) {self.moveBy(1,i);self.moveBy(i,0);self.moveBy(0,-i);self.moveBy(-i,0); } } }} Shw(6)

स्क्रिप्ट न. २
javascript**:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}se  tInterval('A()',50); void(0);

स्क्रिप्ट न. ३
javascript**:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*1+i*x2+x3)*x1+x2)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}se  tInterval('A()',50); void(0);

----------


## Teach Guru

*कंप्यूटर को फास्ट बनाने का एक मस्त तरीका*

अक्सर कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते कुछ टेम्प्रेली फाइल आपके कंप्यूटर में जमा होती रहती है जिससे आपका कंप्यूटर स्लो चलने लगता है वेसे तो आप टेम्प फोल्डर खोल कर वो फाइल डिलीट कर सकते हो लेकिन कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते हम उन फाइल को डिलीट करना भूल जाते है लेकिन आज मैं आपको ऐसा तरीका बताता हु जिसे करने के बाद आपको टेम्प फाइल डिलीट करने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी वो अपने आप ही डिलीट हो जाया करेगी इसके लिए आपको स्टार्ट मेन्यू में RUN में जाकर GPEDIT.MSC टाइप करना होगा उसके बाद
Computer Configuration => 
Administrative Templates => 
Windows Components => 
Terminal Services => 
Temporary Folders.
यहाँ आपको "Do not delete temp files on exit" लिखा दिखाई देगा इस पर डबल क्लीक करे और DISABLED पर क्लीक करके Apply कर दे|

ऐसा करने के बाद आपको कभी भी अपने कंप्यूटर की टेम्प्रेली फाइल हटाने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी वो अपने आप ही हट जाया करेगी और आपका कंप्यूटर स्लो नहीं होगा|

.....धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *कंप्यूटर को फास्ट बनाने का एक मस्त तरीका*
> 
> अक्सर कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते कुछ टेम्प्रेली फाइल आपके कंप्यूटर में जमा होती रहती है जिससे आपका कंप्यूटर स्लो चलने लगता है वेसे तो आप टेम्प फोल्डर खोल कर वो फाइल डिलीट कर सकते हो लेकिन कंप्यूटर पर काम करते करते हम उन फाइल को डिलीट करना भूल जाते है लेकिन आज मैं आपको ऐसा तरीका बताता हु जिसे करने के बाद आपको टेम्प फाइल डिलीट करने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी वो अपने आप ही डिलीट हो जाया करेगी इसके लिए आपको स्टार्ट मेन्यू में RUN में जाकर GPEDIT.MSC टाइप करना होगा उसके बाद
> Computer Configuration => 
> Administrative Templates => 
> Windows Components => 
> Terminal Services => 
> Temporary Folders.
> यहाँ आपको "Do not delete temp files on exit" लिखा दिखाई देगा इस पर डबल क्लीक करे और DISABLED पर क्लीक करके Apply कर दे|
> ...


मित्र क्या ये ट्रिक एक्सपी के लिये है क्योकि मेरे पास विन्डो ७ है , ये फ़ोल्डर Terminal Services नही मिला ..............धन्यवाद

----------


## shivpunpun

protected pdf file ho ya zip file uska password kaise break kare please help kare mai aapka hamesa aabhari rhuga.dhanyabad

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र क्या ये ट्रिक एक्सपी के लिये है क्योकि मेरे पास विन्डो ७ है , ये फ़ोल्डर Terminal Services नही मिला ..............धन्यवाद


§ जी हाँ मित्र ये ट्रिक विन्डोज XP के लिए है। §

----------


## RANAJI1982

> § जी हाँ मित्र ये ट्रिक विन्डोज XP के लिए है। §


मित्र बताने के लिये ....धन्यवाद

----------


## hellofrnd

bahot achhe sir ji


> इस विधि से बना फोल्डर डीलीट भी नहीं होगा आप चाहें तो डीलीट बटन प्रेस करके देख लो....

----------


## Mr. laddi

*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है* 
:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

> *ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है* 
> :clap::clap::clap:


होँसला अफजाई के लिए आपका धन्यवाद...

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने कम्प्यूटर के साथ बातें कीजिये* 


सबसे पहले नोटपेड खोलें 
फिर निचे दिया गया कोड नोटपेड में कॉपी पेस्ट करें 




```

Dim userInput
userInput = InputBox("What is your name")
Set Sapi = Wscript.CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice")
Sapi.speak userInput
userInput = InputBox("how are you")
Set Sapi = Wscript.CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice")
Sapi.speak userInput
```

अब इसे सेव करे सेव करते समय सेव एज ऑप्सन चुने और इसका नाम लिखें talk.vbs

अब इसे ओपन करें और जो डायलोग बॉक्स आता है उसका जवाब दें, 
आप पायेंगे की आपका कंप्यूटर बोल रहा है.......

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *अपने कम्प्यूटर के साथ बातें कीजिये* 
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले नोटपेड खोलें 
> फिर निचे दिया गया कोड नोटपेड में कॉपी पेस्ट करें 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छी ट्रिक है भाई........... central 14central 14central 14

----------


## Rajeev

> *अपने कम्प्यूटर के साथ बातें कीजिये* 
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले नोटपेड खोलें 
> फिर निचे दिया गया कोड नोटपेड में कॉपी पेस्ट करें 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत मजेदार ट्रिक है गुरु जी, वैसे ये ट्रिक मैंने अंतर्जाल में देखि थी |

----------


## Teach Guru

विंडोज XP के गेम Solitaire का सीक्रेट फंडा अभी ट्राय करे

स्टर्ट मेनू से आल प्रोग्राम में जाएँ
फिर गेम्स मे से Solitaire ओपन करे 

अब Alt + Shift + 2 बटन प्रेस करें आप बिना खेले ही जीत जाओगे

----------


## Teach Guru

माइक्रोसॉफ्ट एक्स पी विंडो का केलकुलेटर फेल हो गया 

जाएँ Start-->Run-->type Calc 

और नीचे दी गई वेल्यु चेक कीजिये 

2704/50 = 54.08 सही जवाब मिलेगा
2704/51 = 53.01960784 सही जवाब मिलेगा 
2704/52 = यहाँ फेल है आपको यहाँ जवाब नहीं मिलगा 
2704/53 = 51.01886792 सही जवाब मिलेगा
2704/54 = 50.07407407 सही जवाब मिलेगा

Microsoft Calculator Failed

ट्राई करके देखो अभी........

कुछ समझ आया क्या.??????????????

----------


## Teach Guru

विंडोज XP के गेम FreeCell का सीक्रेट फंडा अभी ट्राय करे

 स्टर्ट मेनू से आल प्रोग्राम में जाएँ
 फिर गेम्स मे से FreeCell ओपन करे 

 अब Ctrl + Shift + F10 बटन प्रेस करें अब यहाँ से Abort पे क्लिक करें 
 फिर किसी एक कार्ड को मूव करके देखो सही जगह पर ....
 आप बिना खेले ही जीत जाओगे|

----------


## Teach Guru

माई कंप्यूटर के राइट क्लीक मेन्यू में जोड़ें Add/Remove Programs का विकल्प 

आपको निम्न कोड कॉपी करके नोटपेड पर पेस्ट करना है , और इसे सेव करें Add-Remove Programs.reg

ध्यान रखें सेव करते समय  .reg जरुर लिखें , अब इस सेव की हुई रजिस्ट्री फ़ाइल पे डबल क्लिक करें , अब yes और no का विकल्प मिलेगा आप इसे yes करें, आप माई कंप्यूटर के राइट क्लीक मेनू में Add/Remove Programs पाएंगे, धन्यवाद......




```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Add/Remove Programs\command]
@="control appwiz.cpl"
```

----------


## totaram

> *प्रथम विधि - :
> 
> ALT की के साथ  0160 लिखें  फिर उपरोक्त मे से किसी भी नाम का फोल्डर बना लो|
> अथवा
> ALT की के साथ  255 लिखें  फिर उपरोक्त मे से किसी भी नाम का फोल्डर बना लो|*


क्षमा चाहूँगा मित्र पर यह बकवास और झूठी ट्रिक है… कम्प्यूटर में प्रयोग की जाने वाली ASCII (American Standard Code for Information Interchange) कोडिंग सिस्टम मे ALT+0160 या ALT+255 क मतलब स्पेस होता है। (विश्वास ना हो तो एम एस- वर्ड या नोटपैड खोल कर कोई भी दो शब्द बिना स्पेस दिये टाईप करें, अब कर्सर को दोनो शब्दों के बीच रखें और फिर ALT+0160 या 255 दबायें; शब्दों के बीच स्पेस आ जायेगा।) इसलिये अगर आप ALT+0160 के बाद CON दबाएंगें तो बनने वाले फ़ोल्डर क नाम <स्पेस>CON होगा ना कि CON॥ धन्यवाद।

----------


## totaram

> माइक्रोसॉफ्ट एक्स पी विंडो का केलकुलेटर फेल हो गया 
> 
> जाएँ Start-->Run-->type Calc 
> 
> और नीचे दी गई वेल्यु चेक कीजिये 
> 
> 2704/50 = 54.08 सही जवाब मिलेगा
> 2704/51 = 53.01960784 सही जवाब मिलेगा 
> 2704/52 = यहाँ फेल है आपको यहाँ जवाब नहीं मिलगा 
> ...


हा हा हा… मजा आ गया दोस्त, अरे भाई 2704, 52 का स्क्वायर (square) है तो 2704/52 करने पर रिजल्ट 52 ही आयेगा और आपको लगेगा कि कैलकुलेटर काम नहीं कर रहा है…।

----------


## Teach Guru

> हा हा हा… मजा आ गया दोस्त, अरे भाई 2704, 52 का स्क्वायर (square) है तो 2704/52 करने पर रिजल्ट 52 ही आयेगा और आपको लगेगा कि कैलकुलेटर काम नहीं कर रहा है…।



*तभी तो मैंने लिखा की समझ आया कुछ ?*

----------


## totaram

> *तभी तो मैंने लिखा की समझ आया कुछ ?*


पर मान गया भाई!!! आपकी कुछ ट्रिक्स तो बस कमाल की हैं… रेपो दे रहा हूं… स्वीकार करें………………

----------


## totaram

> Sir ! Mera b registration nhi ho rha h is site pe  http://biwihotohaisi.com/
> invalid mob no. ka msg aa raha h .
> aap ne apna registration kaise kiya pls bataye.





> *
> १. मोबाइल न. से पहले 0 लगाओ
> २. चार बीवियों मेसे एक सेलेक्ट करो
> ३. कॉल टाइम सेट करो
> 
> हो जाएगा.......*


ये कौन सी ट्रिक थी दोस्त? अभी तो लिंक पर क्लिक करने से बोल रहा है कि this domain name expired on 02.12.2011

----------


## chester

> विंडोज XP के गेम FreeCell का सीक्रेट फंडा अभी ट्राय करे
> 
>  स्टर्ट मेनू से आल प्रोग्राम में जाएँ
>  फिर गेम्स मे से FreeCell ओपन करे 
> 
>  अब Ctrl + Shift + F10 बटन प्रेस करें अब यहाँ से Abort पे क्लिक करें 
>  फिर किसी एक कार्ड को मूव करके देखो सही जगह पर ....
>  आप बिना खेले ही जीत जाओगे|



*वाह दोस्त वाकई ज़बरदस्त*

----------


## Teach Guru

सभी मित्रों का सूत्र आगमन के लिए आभार............

----------


## hamraaz

अपने computer से हटाए game  & accessories बिना मिटाएँ

----------


## hamraaz

START- CONTROL PANEL - ADD OR REMOVE PROGRAM -- ADD/REMOVE WINDOWS COMPONETS - SELECT ACCESSORIES AND
UTILITIES - DETAILS - SELECT ACCESSORIES / GAME - DETAIL - NEXT -NEXT

----------


## Lovely.indian

> START- CONTROL PANEL - ADD OR REMOVE PROGRAM -- ADD/REMOVE WINDOWS COMPONETS - SELECT ACCESSORIES AND
> UTILITIES - DETAILS - SELECT ACCESSORIES / GAME - DETAIL - NEXT -NEXT


अगर win 7 हो तो ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> अगर win 7 हो तो ?



read this :http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-7...windows-games/

----------


## jai 123

> START- CONTROL PANEL - ADD OR REMOVE PROGRAM -- ADD/REMOVE WINDOWS COMPONETS - SELECT ACCESSORIES AND
> UTILITIES - DETAILS - SELECT ACCESSORIES / GAME - DETAIL - NEXT -NEXT


हटा तो दिए है वापस  लाने का भी कोई तरीका है ???

----------


## Teach Guru

> read this :http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-7...windows-games/


*
मित्र ये हिंदी फोरम  है कृपया यहीं बताये और जो भी बताएं वो हिंदी में बताएं धन्यवाद............
*

----------


## Rajeev

> *
> मित्र ये हिंदी फोरम  है कृपया यहीं बताये और जो भी बताएं वो हिंदी में बताएं धन्यवाद............
> *


गुरु जी आप तो जानते है होगे की मनोज जी कितने व्यस्त व्यक्ति है,
वो समय की कमी के कारण वश सीधे लिंक दे देते है,
वरना वो तो पहले सभी को बहुत अच्छी तरह से हिंदी में समझाते थे |

----------


## Teach Guru

> गुरु जी आप तो जानते है होगे की मनोज जी कितने व्यस्त व्यक्ति है,
> वो समय की कमी के कारण वश सीधे लिंक दे देते है,
> वरना वो तो पहले सभी को बहुत अच्छी तरह से हिंदी में समझाते थे |


मैं जानता हूँ मित्र, लेकिन फिर जो यहाँ हिंदी में टेक्निक की बाते समझने आता है वो क्या करेगा .............

----------


## Teach Guru

> हटा तो दिए है वापस  लाने का भी कोई तरीका है ???



यही तरीका वापस लाने का है.........

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> मित्र ये हिंदी फोरम  है कृपया यहीं बताये और जो भी बताएं वो हिंदी में बताएं धन्यवाद............
> *





> गुरु जी आप तो जानते है होगे की मनोज जी कितने व्यस्त व्यक्ति है,
> वो समय की कमी के कारण वश सीधे लिंक दे देते है,
> वरना वो तो पहले सभी को बहुत अच्छी तरह से हिंदी में समझाते थे |





> मैं जानता हूँ मित्र, लेकिन फिर जो यहाँ हिंदी में टेक्निक की बाते समझने आता है वो क्या करेगा .............


ओ प्यारे प्यारे लोगो मुझे यहन जंग नही छेड़नी पर इतना कह सकता हू , अनपढ़ को जो मेने बताया है करने की जरूरत नही है , यदि कुछ पढ़ना आये तो ही इतना करो , क्योकि वो जो बताया गया है नुकसान दायक हो सकता है एक अनपढ़ के लिए :pointlol:

----------


## Teach Guru

> ओ प्यारे प्यारे लोगो मुझे यहन जंग नही छेड़नी पर इतना कह सकता हू , अनपढ़ को जो मेने बताया है करने की जरूरत नही है , यदि कुछ पढ़ना आये तो ही इतना करो , क्योकि वो जो बताया गया है नुकसान दायक हो सकता है एक अनपढ़ के लिए :pointlol:




*तभी तो मैंने कहा भाई सा साफ-साफ बता दिया करो ताकि कुछ समझ आ जाए....*

----------


## Black Pearl

भाई  उसका रिप्लाइ तो आने दीजिये जिसने प्रश्न किया है।  हा हा हा

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई  उसका रिप्लाइ तो आने दीजिये जिसने प्रश्न किया है।  हा हा हा


आपकी बात में भी पॉइंट है |

----------


## nirsha

> माइक्रोसॉफ्ट एक्स पी विंडो का केलकुलेटर फेल हो गया 
> 
> जाएँ Start-->Run-->type Calc 
> 
> और नीचे दी गई वेल्यु चेक कीजिये 
> 
> 2704/50 = 54.08 सही जवाब मिलेगा
> 2704/51 = 53.01960784 सही जवाब मिलेगा 
> 2704/52 = यहाँ फेल है आपको यहाँ जवाब नहीं मिलगा 
> ...


मित्र सही कहा आपने यहाँ पर फ़ेल है    हा हा हा हा   ग्रेट  शुक्रिया

----------


## rameshpatidar

windos 7 par nahi hota kaya mera gayab nahi hua
:right:

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र सही कहा आपने यहाँ पर फ़ेल है    हा हा हा हा   ग्रेट  शुक्रिया



सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद.........

----------


## Pandit G

वह मित्र क्या लाजवाब ट्रिक्स बताई है.............आप महान है|

----------


## Mitra

> *विन्डोज़ XP में administrator को रिनेम करने का तारीका* 
> 
> administrator को रिनेम करने के लियी आप निम्न चरण अपनाएं --->
> 
> सबसे पहले आप Control Panel में जाओ
> फिर Administrative Tools ओपन करो
> फिर Local SecurityPolicy पे डबल क्लिक करो
> फिर Local SecurityPolicy जब खुल जाए तो
> फिर वहाँ Local Policies पे क्लिक करो
> ...


एक और तरीका
startmanu ->Run -> gpedit.msc
अब एक विंडो ओपन होगी उसमे "Windows Setting" पे क्लिक करें
फिर Security Settings पे डबल क्लिक करो
फिर वहाँ Local Policies पे क्लिक करो
फिर Security Options पे डबल क्लिक करो
फिर राइट साइड के पेनल में Accounts: Rename Administrator Account. पे डबल क्लिक करो |
अब Accounts: Rename AdministratorAccount का प्रोपर्टी डायलोग बॉक्स खुल जाए तो वहाँ अपना मनपसंद नया नाम लिखो
फिर OK करो और बाहर आ जाओ |

----------


## Teach Guru

> एक और तरीका
> startmanu ->Run -> gpedit.msc
> अब एक विंडो ओपन होगी उसमे "Windows Setting" पे क्लिक करें
> फिर Security Settings पे डबल क्लिक करो
> फिर वहाँ Local Policies पे क्लिक करो
> फिर Security Options पे डबल क्लिक करो
> फिर राइट साइड के पेनल में Accounts: Rename Administrator Account. पे डबल क्लिक करो |
> अब Accounts: Rename AdministratorAccount का प्रोपर्टी डायलोग बॉक्स खुल जाए तो वहाँ अपना मनपसंद नया नाम लिखो
> फिर OK करो और बाहर आ जाओ |


*अति सुन्दर अपना ज्ञान मित्रों में शेयर करने के लिए धन्यवाद ....*

----------


## Teach Guru

:right:* अब Megaupload से डाउनलोड करने के लिए इंतजार करने की जरूरत नही.*:left:


यदि आप के पास किसी साफटवेयर का डाउनलोड लिंक है| 
जब आप उस लिंक पर क्लिक करते हैं वह लिंक Megaupload में जाकर खुलता है व इसमें कुछ प्रोसेसिंग होती है व इसके काफी देर बाद आपको इसका डाउनलोड लिंक प्राप्त होता है जहां से इसे आप डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं| 
मैं यहां आपको ट्रिक बता रहा हूं जिसके द्वारा आपको इन्तजार नही करना पडेगा|सबसे पहले आप Megaupload में डाउनलोड लिंक पर क्लिक करें , 
फिर इसके बाद ब्राउसर में View page source क्लिक करें, अब इसके बाद जो सोर्स पेज खुलता है उसमें इस टेक्स्ट  id=”downloadlink”> 
सर्च करें| या फिर Ctrl F दबाकर उसके Find box में इसे पेस्ट करे, इन्टर मारने पर इसके आगे जो लिंक दिखाई देता है, यही उस फाइल का डायरेक्ट लिंक है| इस लिंक को कापी करे व इसे एड्रेस बार में पेस्ट कर दे|  इन्टर मारने पर डाउनलोड  होना शुरू हो जाएगा| परन्तु  सबसे अच्छा तरीका यही है कि किसी भी फाइल को डाउनलोड करने के लिए internetdownloadmanager  का प्रयोग करे क्योकि  डाउनलोडिंग फास्ट होती है व इसमें रिज्युम सपोर्ट भी होता है जो काफी फायदेमंद होता है| आपने जो लिंक प्राप्त किया है उसे internetdownloadmanager में एड करें, फिर देखो यह किस तरह से डाउनलोड होता है|

----------


## RANAJI1982

> :right:* अब Megaupload से डाउनलोड करने के लिए इंतजार करने की जरूरत नही.*:left:
> 
> 
> यदि आप के पास किसी साफटवेयर का डाउनलोड लिंक है| 
> जब आप उस लिंक पर क्लिक करते हैं वह लिंक Megaupload में जाकर खुलता है व इसमें कुछ प्रोसेसिंग होती है व इसके काफी देर बाद आपको इसका डाउनलोड लिंक प्राप्त होता है जहां से इसे आप डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं| 
> मैं यहां आपको ट्रिक बता रहा हूं जिसके द्वारा आपको इन्तजार नही करना पडेगा|सबसे पहले आप Megaupload में डाउनलोड लिंक पर क्लिक करें , 
> फिर इसके बाद ब्राउसर में View page source क्लिक करें, अब इसके बाद जो सोर्स पेज खुलता है उसमें इस टेक्स्ट  id=”downloadlink”> 
> सर्च करें| या फिर Ctrl F दबाकर उसके Find box में इसे पेस्ट करे, इन्टर मारने पर इसके आगे जो लिंक दिखाई देता है, यही उस फाइल का डायरेक्ट लिंक है| इस लिंक को कापी करे व इसे एड्रेस बार में पेस्ट कर दे|  इन्टर मारने पर डाउनलोड  होना शुरू हो जाएगा| परन्तु  सबसे अच्छा तरीका यही है कि किसी भी फाइल को डाउनलोड करने के लिए internetdownloadmanager  का प्रयोग करे क्योकि  डाउनलोडिंग फास्ट होती है व इसमें रिज्युम सपोर्ट भी होता है जो काफी फायदेमंद होता है| आपने जो लिंक प्राप्त किया है उसे internetdownloadmanager में एड करें, फिर देखो यह किस तरह से डाउनलोड होता है|



मित्र बडी ही खूबसूरत ट्रिक बतायी है आपने  इस के लिये आपका .....धन्यवाद

----------


## swami ji

central 14........................mast dada

----------


## surendra patel

> माइक्रोसॉफ्ट एक्स पी विंडो का केलकुलेटर फेल हो गया 
> 
> जाएँ Start-->Run-->type Calc 
> 
> और नीचे दी गई वेल्यु चेक कीजिये 
> 
> 2704/50 = 54.08 सही जवाब मिलेगा
> 2704/51 = 53.01960784 सही जवाब मिलेगा 
> 2704/52 = यहाँ फेल है आपको यहाँ जवाब नहीं मिलगा 
> ...


Teach guru .... microsoft calculater faled nahi hai .....

kyoki 52*52=2704 hote hai aur microsoft bhi yahi bata raha hai
      2704/52=52


vaise aapke sutra bahut achche hai

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र बडी ही खूबसूरत ट्रिक बतायी है आपने  इस के लिये आपका .....धन्यवाद


होँसला अफजाई के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## Teach Guru

> Teach guru .... microsoft calculater faled nahi hai .....
> 
> kyoki 52*52=2704 hote hai aur microsoft bhi yahi bata raha hai
>       2704/52=52
> 
> 
> vaise aapke sutra bahut achche hai


मुझे पता है मित्र, तभी तो मैँने लिखा है कुछ समझ आया क्या। सुत्र आपको अच्छा लगा धन्यवाद।

----------


## Teach Guru

> central 14........................mast dada


आपका बार-बार स्वागत है यहाँ मित्र।

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

मकर सक्राँति की हार्दिक शुभकामनाऐँ।

----------


## Teach Guru

एक से ज्यादा खाते एक साथ साइन इन करें फायरफोक्स में..... 


क्या आप के एक से ज्यादा खाते हैं, वो भी किसी एक साईट पर, जैसे जीमेल, याहूमेल, या ऑरकुट, या कोई भी साईट जो ऐसी सुविधा प्रदान करती हो| 
लेकिन अगर आपके पास कई खाते/account हैं तो आपको इन सबको फायरफोक्स में एक साथ खोलने में दिक्कत आती होगी| 
लेकिन जो ट्रिक मैं आपको बताने जा रहा हूँ उससे आप फायरफाक्स मे एक साथ कई खाते खोल सकते हैं|

चरण १)
- माई कंप्यूटर के आइकन पे राईट क्लिक करके उसकी properties में जाए|
- फिर advance वाले आप्शन पे क्लिक करे और फिर environment variables पर क्लिक करे|
- फिर system variables वाले सेक्शन में, new पर क्लिक करे|
- और फिर जो इन्फोर्मेशन/ब्यौरा नीचे दिया गया हैं उसे वहां पर टाइप करे|

variable name: moz_no_remote    (should be all small letter)
variable value: 1

चरण २)
- Open firefox icon’s properties(from desktop and quick launch)
- Add extension -p to command line(like “c:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe”-p
- Press ok

----------


## a_point

TEACH GURU................AAP WAKAI GURU HO

----------


## pkpasi

> *filesonic  के प्रीमियम अकाउट लोगिन और पासवर्ड* यूजर नेम   : pbcadastro@gmail.comपासवर्ड  : 96180892Premium Membership की लास्ट डेट :2012-03-16 23:58:00अभी यूज करो भाई......... इसका फायदा ये है की कोई भी फाइल इस साईट से डाउनलोड करोगे तो फास्ट डाउनलोड होगी बस कोई भी सेटिंग मत छेड़ना |साईट का लिंक यहाँ है  http://www.filesonic.com


rye id kaam nahi kar rahi hai

----------


## surnny

52 x 52 = 2704

2704/52 = 52 

ha ha aha ha

----------


## Teach Guru

> 52 x 52 = 27042704/52 = 52 ha ha aha ha


आपका स्वागत है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है ,,,,,

----------


## Teach Guru

> काफी अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है ,,,,,


धन्यवाद भाई, आपका यहाँ स्वागत है।

----------


## miindian

बहोत अछे कीप इट अप  :nosmoking: :girl::salut: :gift:

----------


## miindian

रेपो केसे दे ???

----------


## swami ji

> रेपो केसे दे ???


   ये रहा आपको रेपो देने का र्तारिका मित्र ...आब मेरा रेपो दो जल्दी हा हा हा हा अ हा

----------


## aadi

kaya mitra koi trick hein BSNL Sim shey Free internet chalane ki ???

----------


## Teach Guru

> kaya mitra koi trick hein BSNL Sim shey Free internet chalane ki ???


*नहीं मि**त्र ,इसकी* *कोई ट्रि**क नहीं है....**.....

B -* *B**HAI 
S -* *S**AAB
N -* *N**AHIN
L -** L**AGTA

*

----------


## surnny

*अच्छा सूत्र है*

----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल ट्रिक*गूगल, जो कि इन्टरनेट में उपलब्ध जानकारी को खोज-खोज कर हमें आसानी के साथ दिखाता है, 
को एक प्रमुख सर्च इंजिन के रूप में जाना जाता है। किन्तु इन्टरनेट की सबसे बड़ी विज्ञापन कम्पनी 
गूगल महज एक सर्च इन्जिन ही नहीं बल्कि और भी बहुत कुछ है। गूगल के हास-परिहास के कुछ 
उदाहरण यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

अंग्रेजी के ‘Tilt’ शब्द का अर्थ होता है झुकाना। अब आप गूगल सर्च में Tilt शब्द को टाइप करके खोजें 
तो गूगल परिणामों को झुका हुआ याने कि तिरछा दिखा कर यह भी बता देता है कि झुकाना क्या होता है। 
इसी प्रकार से अंग्रेजी के Askew शब्द, जिसका अर्थ टेढ़ा या तिरछा होता है, को खोजने से भी परिणाम तिरछे आते हैं।

आप गूगल में Do a barrel roll, याने कि बेलन की तरह घुमा कर दिखाओ, टाइप करके खोज कर देखिए। 
परिणाम आते ही पहले एक गोल चक्कर लगाएँगे।

लेकिन ये सब गूगल क्रोम ब्राउज़र में ही होता है आप ट्राय करके देखे | बहुत मजेदार ट्रिक है....

----------


## ghaghra4od

> मित्र सही कहा आपने यहाँ पर फ़ेल है    हा हा हा हा   ग्रेट  शुक्रिया


704/50 = 54.08 सही जवाब मिलेगा
2704/51 = 53.01960784 सही जवाब मिलेगा 
2704/52 = यहाँ फेल है आपको यहाँ जवाब नहीं मिलगा  (52*52 = 2704, aur 2704/52= 52) kisi bhi calcu. me kar lo aapki math's failed hai bhai)
2704/53 = 51.01886792 सही जवाब मिलेगा
2704/54 = 50.07407407 सही जवाब मिलेगा

Microsoft Calculator is correct

----------


## Teach Guru

> *गूगल ट्रिक*
> 
> गूगल, जो कि इन्टरनेट में उपलब्ध जानकारी को खोज-खोज कर हमें आसानी के साथ दिखाता है, 
> को एक प्रमुख सर्च इंजिन के रूप में जाना जाता है। किन्तु इन्टरनेट की सबसे बड़ी विज्ञापन कम्पनी 
> गूगल महज एक सर्च इन्जिन ही नहीं बल्कि और भी बहुत कुछ है। गूगल के हास-परिहास के कुछ 
> उदाहरण यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |
> 
> अंग्रेजी के ‘Tilt’ शब्द का अर्थ होता है झुकाना। अब आप गूगल सर्च में Tilt शब्द को टाइप करके खोजें 
> तो गूगल परिणामों को झुका हुआ याने कि तिरछा दिखा कर यह भी बता देता है कि झुकाना क्या होता है। 
> ...


*

क्या ये ट्रिक किसी को भी पसंद नहीं आई , मतलब मेरी मेहनत बेकार गयी  * central

----------


## Teach Guru

*बड़ा टेक्स्ट एक साथ सेलेक्ट करने  						के लिये
*
किसी भी टैक्स्ट एडिटर में बड़ा टेक्स्ट एक साथ सेलेक्ट  						करने के लिये 
टैक्स्ट के प्रारंभ में एक क्लिक करें और फिर  						शिफ्ट दबाकर अंत में एक बार क्लिक करें।
 इससे टेक्स्ट को  						आसानी से सेलेक्ट किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक क्लिक में समय और तिथि*

नोटपैड या टेक्स्ट फाइल पर काम करते समय F5  						'की'  						दबाकर जहाँ भी आवश्यकता हो, 
तात्कालिक समय और तिथि  						टंकित की जा सकती है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

गुरुजी शानदार और जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है।

----------


## hamraaz

facebook ko hack karne ka tric batayege

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने कंप्यूटर को रखिये फास्ट |*

ये समस्या बहुत आम है आपके कंप्यूटर में Core2Duo, i3, i5 प्रोसेसर है 1, 2 और 4 जीबी तक रैम है पर ये शुरू होता बहुत देर से है और काम भी बहुत धीमा करता है । और आपके कंप्यूटर को धीमा करने में प्रमुख कारण है स्टार्टअप प्रोग्राम्स । तो क्यूँ नहीं आप इन्हें व्यवस्थित करके अपने कंप्यूटर को तेज बना लें ।

स्टार्ट अप प्रोग्राम्स वो हैं जो आपके कंप्यूटर को शुरू करते ही चलने लगते है और ज्यादातर आपके टास्कबार में शोर्टकट आइकन के रूप में दिखाई देता है । ये ऐसा ही है जैसे आपने किसी प्रोग्राम को मिनीमाइज किया हो । यानी आपके कंप्यूटर पर एक ही समय में अनजाने में ही कई प्रोग्राम चल रहे होते हैं जिनकी आपको जरुरत भी नहीं होती । जितने ज्यादा स्टार्ट अप प्रोग्राम्स होंगे आपका कंप्यूटर उतना ही धीमा होगा। तो अब आप इन स्टार्ट अप प्रोग्राम्स को देखकर इनमे से चुन लीजिये की कौन से प्रोग्राम आपके लिए जरुरी हैं और बाकी को हटाकर अपने कंप्यूटर को तेज बना लीजिये ।

अपने कंप्यूटर पर स्टार्ट अप प्रोग्राम्स को देखने के लिए स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक कर "RUN" विकल्प पर क्लिक कीजिये ।

अब नए खुले विंडो में msconfig टाइप या पेस्ट कीजिये



इस तरह ।
अब OK बटन पर क्लिक करें ।

System Configuration Utility का विंडो खुलेगा इसमें StartUp टैब पर क्लिक कीजिये ।

Attachment 349345

अब आपको ऊपर दिए चित्र की तरह एक सूची मिलेगी इसमें आपको प्रोग्राम का नाम स्थान और रजिस्ट्री कीज 
दिखाई देंगे ।
इस सूची से जिस प्रोग्राम को हटाना चाहते हैं उसे आपको अनचेक करना होगा ।

ध्यान दे : - एंटी वायरस और अन्य जरुरी प्रोग्राम को ना हटायें सिर्फ वो प्रोग्राम जिनके विषय में आपको पता हो सिर्फ उन्हें ही हटाये (जैसे Winamp Agent, Google Talk, Adobe reader Launcher आदि )।

अब Apply बटन पर क्लिक करें फिर OK बटन पर क्लिक करने पर आपको कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करने के लिए पूछा जायेगा ।



इस तरह से, इसमें Restart बटन पर क्लिक करने पर आपका कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट होगा ।
अब आप अपने कंप्यूटर उपयोग कर सकते हैं और फर्क आपको जरुर दिखाई देगा ।

----------


## ripal

सरजी में REVIT ARCHITECTURAL 2009 में 3D बनाता हू तो मुजे उसमे कुछ   मटीरिअल की आवश्यकता हे तो किसीके पास REVIT का .rfa या .rvt file में हो   तो महेरबानी करके मेरी मदद करे .  revit architectural 2009 ka matireal   download (.rfa OR .rvt) karne ke liye koi link ho to bhi dijiyega

----------


## Teach Guru

*सेंड किये गए ईमेल को वापस बुलाये बस एक क्लिक मे*

अब ईमेल भेजने के बाद आप उसे वापस भी बुला सकते है। इसे संभव बनाया है जीमेल ने।
इसके लिए आपको कुछ करना नही है, बस जीमेल के लैब फीचर मे जाकर अन्डू सेंड मेल सेटिंग को सक्रिय करना होगा।
और ये है भी बहुत आसन। 
सबसे पहले आप जीमेल मे लोग इन करने के बाद लैब फीचर के हरे रंग के बटन पर क्लिक करे।



फिर Undo Send  पर जाकर इसे सक्रिय कर दे।
इसके बाद आप जब भी कोई मेल भेजेंगे तो आपको वह undo का विकल्प मिलेगा। 
पर ध्यान रखे कि ये विकल्प केवल 5 सेकंड के लिए होता है।



वैसे आप सेटिंग मे जाकर इस समय को बदल भी सकते है।
तो अब हो गया ना भेजे गए ईमेल को वापस बुलाना सम्भव...

----------


## Teach Guru

*कंप्यूटर फास्ट करने का आसान और सरल तरीका* 



कभी कभी हमारा कंप्यूटर अचानक स्लो हो जाता है या हेंग होने लगता है इसके लिए कुछ आसान तरीका दिया गया है जिससे आपका कंप्यूटर पहले से फास्ट हो जायेगा इसके लिए आप  run में जा कर चार कमांड चलानी होगी और इन कमांडो को चलने के बाद जो भी फाइल आती है उन सब फाइल को डिलीट करना होगा जब इन चार कमांड को चलने के बाद डिलीट कर ने के बाद आप को पुन: रिसायाकिल बिन में जा कर वह से भी पूरी फाइल को डिलीट करनी होगी ये सब कर ने के बाद आप को अपना सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करना होगा और आप देखेगे की पहले से आप का सिस्टम कभी हद तक फास्ट हो गया होगा .. जो कमांड को आप को रन में चलाना है वो निचे दी गई है ..

१. %temp%

२.  temp

३.   recent

४. prefetch

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *सेंड किये गए ईमेल को वापस बुलाये बस एक क्लिक मे*
> 
> अब ईमेल भेजने के बाद आप उसे वापस भी बुला सकते है। इसे संभव बनाया है जीमेल ने।
> ...
> तो अब हो गया ना भेजे गए ईमेल को वापस बुलाना सम्भव...


गुरुजी यह बड़ी शानदार जानकारी दी है आपने, मेरी ओर से सम्मान।

----------


## ajau4u

> *कंप्यूटर फास्ट करने का आसान और सरल तरीका* 
> 
> 
> 
> कभी कभी हमारा कंप्यूटर अचानक स्लो हो जाता है या हेंग होने लगता है इसके लिए कुछ आसान तरीका दिया गया है जिससे आपका कंप्यूटर पहले से फास्ट हो जायेगा इसके लिए आप  run में जा कर चार कमांड चलानी होगी और इन कमांडो को चलने के बाद जो भी फाइल आती है उन सब फाइल को डिलीट करना होगा जब इन चार कमांड को चलने के बाद डिलीट कर ने के बाद आप को पुन: रिसायाकिल बिन में जा कर वह से भी पूरी फाइल को डिलीट करनी होगी ये सब कर ने के बाद आप को अपना सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करना होगा और आप देखेगे की पहले से आप का सिस्टम कभी हद तक फास्ट हो गया होगा .. जो कमांड को आप को रन में चलाना है वो निचे दी गई है ..
> 
> १. %temp%
> 
> २.  temp
> ...


धन्यवाद गुरूजी इतनी बढिया जानकारी के लिए ......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *कंप्यूटर फास्ट करने का आसान और सरल तरीका* 
> 
> 
> 
> कभी कभी हमारा कंप्यूटर अचानक स्लो हो जाता है या हेंग होने लगता है इसके लिए कुछ आसान तरीका दिया गया है जिससे आपका कंप्यूटर पहले से फास्ट हो जायेगा इसके लिए आप  run में जा कर चार कमांड चलानी होगी और इन कमांडो को चलने के बाद जो भी फाइल आती है उन सब फाइल को डिलीट करना होगा जब इन चार कमांड को चलने के बाद डिलीट कर ने के बाद आप को पुन: रिसायाकिल बिन में जा कर वह से भी पूरी फाइल को डिलीट करनी होगी ये सब कर ने के बाद आप को अपना सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करना होगा और आप देखेगे की पहले से आप का सिस्टम कभी हद तक फास्ट हो गया होगा .. जो कमांड को आप को रन में चलाना है वो निचे दी गई है ..
> 
> १. %temp%
> 
> २.  temp
> ...


महोदय उपरोक्त मे से कोई भी विंडोज 7 मे कमांड नहीं है।

----------


## Teach Guru

> महोदय उपरोक्त मे से कोई भी विंडोज 7 मे कमांड नहीं है।


*मित्र ये सिर्फ विंडोज xp के लिए है क्योकि यहाँ अधिकतर ये ही विंडोज इस्तेमाल करते है....
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*बूटेबल सीडी के बिना रिपेयर करें Windows XP*

हमारे सिस्टम की कई फ़ाइल या रजिस्ट्री वायरस के कारण या अन्य कारणों से खराब हो गयी हो तो एक जी विकल्प है की 
विंडो को रिपेयर किया जाए लेकिन इसके लिए विंडो की बूटेबल सी डी की जरुरत पड़ती है लेकिन मैं ऐसा तरीका बताने वाला हूँ 
जिससे आपकी विंडो रिपेयर हो जायेगी बिना किसी सी डी के|  

*
इस विधि को वेब फ़ोल्डर XP मरम्मत सिस्टम कहा जाता है|

इस विधि लागू करने के लिए बस नीचे दिए गए सरल चरणों का पालन करें:*


चरण 1 - सबसे पहले Start पर क्लिक करें और run पे क्लिक करों|

चरण 2 - run में लिखों  webfldrs.msi , और ओके कर दो|



चरण 3 - अब नयी विंडो खुलेगी यहाँ reinstall पे क्लिक करो|



चरण 4 - फिर नई विंडो आपकी स्क्रीन में खुल जाएगी सभी विकल्पों पर जांच के निशान और ओके पर क्लिक करें|




चरण 5 - अब आपकी विंडो रिपेयर होना शुरू हो जायेगी , इस प्रक्रिया में कुछ समय लगेगा ,
 सब प्रक्रिया समाप्त होने के बाद आपसे Restart  के बारे में पूछेगा |
बस सिस्टम रिस्टार्ट करे और आपकी विंडो रिपेयर की प्रक्रिया समाप्त हो जायेगी|

----------


## ajau4u

> *बूटेबल सीडी के बिना रिपेयर करें Windows XP*
> 
> हमारे सिस्टम की कई फ़ाइल या रजिस्ट्री वायरस के कारण या अन्य कारणों से खराब हो गयी हो तो एक जी विकल्प है की 
> विंडो को रिपेयर किया जाए लेकिन इसके लिए विंडो की बूटेबल सी डी की जरुरत पड़ती है लेकिन मैं ऐसा तरीका बताने वाला हूँ 
> जिससे आपकी विंडो रिपेयर हो जायेगी बिना किसी सी डी के|  
> 
> *
> इस विधि को वेब फ़ोल्डर XP मरम्मत सिस्टम कहा जाता है|
> 
> ...


गुरु जी विंडो 7 के लिए भी कुछ ऐसा है क्या

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *बूटेबल सीडी के बिना रिपेयर करें Windows XP*
> 
> हमारे सिस्टम की कई फ़ाइल या रजिस्ट्री वायरस के कारण या अन्य कारणों से खराब हो गयी हो तो एक जी विकल्प है की 
> विंडो को रिपेयर किया जाए लेकिन इसके लिए विंडो की बूटेबल सी डी की जरुरत पड़ती है लेकिन मैं ऐसा तरीका बताने वाला हूँ 
> जिससे आपकी विंडो रिपेयर हो जायेगी बिना किसी सी डी के|  
> 
> *
> इस विधि को वेब फ़ोल्डर XP मरम्मत सिस्टम कहा जाता है|
> 
> ...





> गुरु जी विंडो 7 के लिए भी कुछ ऐसा है क्या




जी गुरू जी विडों 7 के लिये भी कोई ऎसा ही उपाय बताये.............धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*क्रिकेट स्कोर आपके मोबाइल पर मुफ्त में*


स्कोर क्या हुआ है
ये सवाल आप किसी अपिरिचित से नहीं अपने मोबाइल से कीजिये क्यूंकि अब आप टीवी या कंप्यूटर से दूर होते हुए भी अपने मोबाइल पर क्रिकेट स्कोर जब चाहे प्राप्त कर सकते हैं वो भी बिलकुल मुफ्त में ।

मिस कॉल पर अनेक तरह की जानकारियां देने वाली एक सेवा है ZipDial, ये मुफ्त में क्रिकेट स्कोर भी उपलब्ध कराती है । आप 08030050055 इस नंबर पर कॉल करें तो थोड़ी देर में आपकी कॉल डिस्कनेक्ट हो जाएगी और आपको SMS से क्रिकेट स्कोर मिल जायेगा ।

अब इस नंबर पर समस्या ये है की इसमें आप सीमित स्कोर ही प्राप्त कर सकते हैं जैसे 1 से 5 बार तक ही आपको इस नंबर से क्रिकेट सकारे मिल पाता है ।

ऐसे में ZipDial आपको एक और विकल्प उपलब्ध कराता हैं जहाँ से आप जितनी बार चाहे क्रिकेट स्कोर प् सकते हैं ।

आपको करना ये है कि अपने मोबाइल से

18001039555

ये नंबर डायल करें ।

आपका कॉल कनेक्ट होने पर घंटी सुनाई देगी और थोड़ी देर में आपका कॉल डिस्कनेक्ट हो जायेगा (इस कॉल का कोई शुल्क नहीं लगेगा )
फिर आपको दो SMS प्राप्त होंगे जिसमें पहले में तो क्रिकेट स्कोर मिलेगा और दूसरे में

" ZipDial Cricket scores is an Advertisment Sponsored Service
To Agree to recieve scores in future with Advertisments,
Please ZipDial (Missed Call)
08030050029 "

लिखा आएगा ।

अब आप 08030050029 नंबर डायल करें ।
आपकी कॉल खुद ही डिस्कनेक्ट हो जायेगी इसका भी कोई शुल्क नहीं लगेगा ।
ये नंबर डायल करना इसलिए जरुरी है कि आप आगे मुफ्त स्कोर पाना जारी रख सकें । इस नंबर को एक ही बार डायल करना है ।

अब आपको जब भी स्कोर जानना हो 18001039555 नंबर डायल करें थोड़ी ही देर में आपको SMS से स्कोर मिल जाएगा ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*                                                     विंडो एक्सपी में बढ़ाएं इंटरनेट स्पीड

* अगर आपके पीसी में लेटेस्ट हार्डवेयर है और ब्रॉडबैंड प्लान 512 केबीपीएस से ज्यादा है और फिर भी नेट स्लो चल रहा है तो यह ट्रिक कुछ हद तक स्पीड बढ़ा सकती है, लेकिन लाइटनिंग स्पीड की उम्मीद कतई न करें। अपने डेस्कटॉप में जाएं और My computer पर राईट क्लिक करें। फिर properties में जाएं और उसके HARDWARE टैब पर क्लिक करें। अब Device Manager ऑप्शन को खोलें। इसके बाद डिवाइस मैनेजर का विंडो खुलेगा। अब डिवाइस मैनेजर में Ports मेन्यू में जाएं और उसमें Communication Port पर डबल क्लिक करें। डबल क्लिक करने पर कम्यूनिकेशन पोर्ट प्रॉपर्टीज का विंडो खुलेगा, उसमें Port Setting टैब पर क्लिक करें। अब उसके "Bits per second" को 128000 तक बढ़ा दीजिए फिर उसके बाद "Flow control" को Hardware ऑप्शन पर सेट कर दें। सारी सेटिंग को अप्लाई करने के बाद अपने सेट को रिस्टार्ट कर लें।

----------


## inder123in

मुझे अपने विंडो एक्सपी की वैल्कम स्क्रीन को बदलना है की वहाँ विंडो एक्सपी न आकार जो मे चहु वो आए क्या आप मुझे स्टेप by स्टेप बता देंगे मित्र 


आपने पीछे भी बताया है पर वो काम नही करता है 


आपका +++++++++++++++++

----------


## jaunty

frnd.  ye windows 7 me bhi kaam karta hai...

----------


## salil1234

मित्र टीचगुरु,
आपका सूत्र बहुत उपयोगी है.  इसके लिए आपका बहुत धन्यवाद.
कृपया सूत्र को जारी रखे.
धन्यवाद.(plz accept repo)
(सलिल)

----------


## salil1234

मैं आपको रेपो नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ.ये मेसेज आ रहा है.
(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Teach Guru again.)

----------


## sarmila

window7 me kaam nahi kar raha run me nahi batata hai pls hlp

----------


## The Flyer

सही जा रहे हो दोस्त..................जारी  रखे ..

----------


## The Flyer

दोस्त कृपया विन्दोव्स ७ के लिए भी कुछ इसी प्रकार की जानकारी प्रदान करे ........

----------


## Teach Guru

*विंडोज 7 में पुराने विंडोज के लिए बने सॉफ्टवेयर कैसे इंस्टाल करें

*
विंडोज सेवन में अक्सर ये समस्या सुनने में आती है की ये पुराने विंडोज संस्करण ( जैसे विंडोज एक्सपी ) के लिए बने सॉफ्टवेयर इंस्टाल नहीं करता।
एक आसान सा उपाय है जिससे आप पुराने सॉफ्टवेयर और ड्राइवर तक को भी विंडोज सेवन में इंस्टाल कर उपयोग कर सकते हैं।
अब जानते है कैसे, विंडोज सेवन में एक सुविधा है Troubleshoot Compatibility जिसके द्वारा आप ये कर सकते हैं।
आपको जिस सॉफ्टवेयर को इंस्टाल करना हो उसके सेटअप फाइल पर राईट क्लिक करें।



आपको राईट क्लिक मेनू में Troubleshoot Compatibility का विकल्प दिखाई देगा (चित्र देखें ) इस पर क्लिक करें।
अब एक नयी विंडो खुलेगी और इसमें Compatibility Detect की जाएगी इस प्रक्रिया में कुछ ही देर लगेगी थोडा इंतजार करें। 
जब ये प्रक्रिया पूरी हो जाएगी तो नयी विंडो कुछ इस तरह दिखाई देगी।


इसमें आपको दो विकल्प दिखाई देंगे इसमें Try Recommended Settings विकल्प पर क्लिक करें।
ये करने के बाद आपको इस विंडो में ही जानकारी दी जाएगी की आप जो प्रोग्राम इंस्टाल करना चाहते है,
 वो विंडोज के किस संस्करण के लिए उपयुक्त है।


कुछ इस तरह इस विंडो में Start The Program बटन पर क्लिक कीजिये और देखिये की अब आपका सॉफ्टवेयर आसानी से इंस्टाल होने लगेगा।
जब आपका प्रोग्राम इंस्टाल हो जाए तो Program Compatibility की विंडो खुली ही रहेगी आपको कुछ और विकल्प देने के लिए। 
कुछ इस तरह .......



अगर आपका सॉफ्टवेयर सही तरीके से इंस्टाल हो गया है और आप चाहते हैं की दोबारा अगर 
आप इस प्रोग्राम को इंस्टाल करें तो Troubleshoot Compatibility की ये प्रक्रिये फिर ना
दोहरानी पड़े तो Yes, Save these settings for this program विकल्प पर क्लिक करके 
इस प्रक्रिया को सुरक्षित कर दें और फिर बटन पर क्लिक कर विंडो बंद कर दें।
*
-----------------------------*

ये Windows 7 Ultimate पर जांचा गया है और मेरे लिए तो शत प्रतिशत सफल रहा है,
 चाहे वो पुराने सॉफ्टवेयर हो या फिर प्रिंटर के ड्राइवर हों। इस तरीके का उपयोग कर आप विंडोज
 एक्सपी के प्रिंटर ड्राइवर का उपयोग विंडोज सेवन में भी कर सकते हैं। पर जहाँ तक संभव हो नए 
विंडोज सेवन के लिए बने सॉफ्टवेयर और ड्राइवर का ही उपयोग करें।

अब कुछ ध्यान रखने वाली बातें - पुराने एंटी वायरस, डिस्क यूटिलिटी प्रोग्राम और अन्य सिस्टम
 प्रोग्राम पर इस तरीके का इस्तेमाल ना करें आपके कंप्यूटर को नुकसान हो सकता है।
 .msi एक्सटेंशन वाले प्रोग्राम पर ये तरीका काम नहीं करता है।

*
-----------------------------*

----------


## avf000103

teach guru mujhe koi vi yek premium account ka username or password chaiye milsakta hai kya

----------


## avf000103

Outlook express pe kaise gmail ka account use kar sakte hai kripaya bataye

----------


## r1234q

वाह गुरु, अब विन्डो 7 में से जेनुइन मैसेज हटाने का तरीका भी बताइये

----------


## avf000103

mujhe outlook express pe gmail account use karne ka tarika malum ho gaya hai ............ dhanyabaad aap chaho to mai bata sakta hu

----------


## RANAJI1982

> वाह गुरु, अब विन्डो 7 में से जेनुइन मैसेज हटाने का तरीका भी बताइये



यहां से ये साफ़्ट्वेयर डाउनलोड कर लो ! आपका काम हो जायेगा

----------


## Teach Guru

> यहां से ये साफ़्ट्वेयर डाउनलोड कर लो ! आपका काम हो जायेगा



*बहुत अच्छे ... अच्छा काम कर रहे हो....*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *बहुत अच्छे ... अच्छा काम कर रहे हो....*



गुरू जी ये तो आप जैसे मित्रो से ही सीखा है

----------


## Teach Guru

कम्प्यूटर से Send Report Error को हटाये

निम्न चरण अपनायेँ ... my computer मे जाकर राईट क्लीक करेँ, Properties पर क्लीक करे, advance tab पर क्लीक करे, error reporting button पर क्लीक करे, Disable error  Reporting पर क्लीक करे तथा ओके को सिलेक्ट करे। आपकी समस्या का हल हो जायेगा।

----------


## mamta007

बहुत हि उम्दा जानकारी दि है दिनेश।

----------


## The Hacker

जय हो, जितनी तारीफ कि जाये उतनी हि कम होगी।

----------


## love birds

*असम्भव को संभव तो भगवन ही कर सकता है*

----------


## love birds

*




 Originally Posted by inder123in


मुझे अपने विंडो एक्सपी की वैल्कम स्क्रीन को बदलना है की वहाँ विंडो एक्सपी न आकार जो मे चहु वो आए क्या आप मुझे स्टेप by स्टेप बता देंगे मित्र 


आपने पीछे भी बताया है पर वो काम नही करता है 


आपका +++++++++++++++++




मुजहे भी ये तरीका जानना है 

*

----------


## mamta007

> *असम्भव को संभव तो भगवन ही कर सकता है*


मैँ लङाई के मुड मेँ नहीँ हुँ

----------


## walia4u

Guru भाई, 
क्या मै आउटलुक २००३ की लार्ज फाइल जो .pst मे है ! उसे हम दोवारा मेल मे अपलोड कर सकते हैं. क्यूंकि मैंने जिस टाइम मे आउटलुक मे कॉन्फ़िगर किया था तो pop के थ्रू आउटलुक मे ले आये थे परन्तु ०३ साल पुरानी मेल्स गूगल  के सर्वर मे नहीं दिखा रहा ! कृपया मदद करें.

----------


## shankar52

*मस्त एवम  झकाश  दिल को प्रसन कर देने वाली जानकारी है भाई 
*

----------


## shankar52

> बहुत बढ़िया कर रहे हो गुरु ........


सर जी बिना  लिंक पे किल्क  किये  हम चाहते  है जब हम अपना जीमेल ओपन करते  है तो आप बताये की हम वह से कैसे अकाउंट को देलेट कर सकते है

----------


## Teach Guru

*सूत्र जल्द ही अपडेट होगा कुछ नवीन जानकारियों सहित*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत बढ़िया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## vedant thakur

> 


यदि आप .docx और .xlsx फाईल को ऑफिस 2003 में खोलना ही चाहते हैं तो उसके लिए आपको इसे कन्वर्ट करने से अच्छा है कि माईक्रोसोफ्ट का कम्पेटिबिलिटी पैक इंस्टाल कर लीजिए !

----------


## indoree

> यदि आप .docx और .xlsx फाईल को ऑफिस 2003 में खोलना ही चाहते हैं तो उसके लिए आपको इसे कन्वर्ट करने से अच्छा है कि माईक्रोसोफ्ट का कम्पेटिबिलिटी पैक इंस्टाल कर लीजिए !


दिनेश भाई नमस्कार, ये गूगल वाला मुझे भी नहीं पता था... 

मित्रों उपरोक्त समस्या काफी लोगो को आती है इसलिए निचे दिए लिंक से एक EXE फाइल डाउनलोड करके आप सभी फाइलस को आपके पुराने ऑफिस में ही ओपन कर सकते है .... 


http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...ails.aspx?id=3

----------


## Teach Guru

> दिनेश भाई नमस्कार, ये गूगल वाला मुझे भी नहीं पता था...   मित्रों उपरोक्त समस्या काफी लोगो को आती है इसलिए निचे दिए लिंक से एक EXE फाइल डाउनलोड करके आप सभी फाइलस को आपके पुराने ऑफिस में ही ओपन कर सकते है ....    http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...ails.aspx?id=3


 *जी मित्र, ये तो और भी अच्छा रहेगा...,  लेकिन मैंने इस सूत्र में बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर के इस्तेमाल से सम्पन होने वाली ट्रिक ही दी है,  इसी के लिए ये सूत्र बनाया था, यहाँ मैं सॉफ्टवेर देता तो मेरी ही कही हुई बात का मजाक बन जाता , आप सूत्र का पहला पृष्ट देखिये...*

----------


## Teach Guru

> यदि आप .docx और .xlsx फाईल को ऑफिस 2003 में खोलना ही चाहते हैं तो उसके लिए आपको इसे कन्वर्ट करने से अच्छा है कि माईक्रोसोफ्ट का कम्पेटिबिलिटी पैक इंस्टाल कर लीजिए !


मित्र बताने के लिए धन्यवाद, लेकिन मैंने इस सूत्र में बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर के इस्तेमाल से सम्पन होने वाली ट्रिक ही दी है,  इसी के लिए ये सूत्र बनाया था, यहाँ मैं सॉफ्टवेर देता तो मेरी ही कही हुई बात का मजाक बन जाता , आप सूत्र का पहला पृष्ट देखिये...

----------


## doccyk

भाई आप कहा हो सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------


## pyasa love

mitra mujhe facebook id ko heak karne ka software chahiye  ya koi jugad bataiye mhan dya hogi.........


dhanywad....

----------


## pkj21

सुत्र तो आगे बढाए

----------


## pkj21

ये गूगल वाला मुझे भी नहीं पता था...

----------


## pkj21

*बहुत अच्छे ... अच्छा काम कर रहे हो....*

----------


## Teach Guru

*कांफ्रेंसिंग के लिए बनाएँ पर्सनल प्रोफाइल पेज
*

वीडियो कोंफ्रेंस का बिजनेस आउटसोर्सिंग में काफी महत्व है, क्योंकि ग्लोबल विलेज में तब्दील हो चुकी दुनियां में वीडियो कोंफ्रेंस के जरिये आप किसी भी हिस्से में मौजूद अपने टीम मेंबर, क्लाइंट या फिर कस्टमर के सम्पर्क में रहते हैं। इसी कि जरुरत को ध्यान में रखते हुए कुछ वेबसाइट वीडियो कोंफ्रेस के लिए शानदार विकल्प उपलब्ध करा रही है। गूगल 'हैंगआउट' के जरिये ऐसी ही सेवा दे रहा है। लेकिन इस से भी आसान सेवा है 'मीटिंग्स' जो वीडियो कोंफ्रेस को ओर भी आसान बना देती है।


*कैसे शुरू करें पर्सनल वीडियो कोंफ्रेस रूम?*


पर्सनल वीडियो कोंफ्रेस रूम बनाने के लिए आपको यहाँ क्लिक कर मीटिंग्स कि वेबसाइट पर जाना होगा, यहाँ आपको 'गेट ए मीटिंग रूम' ऑप्सन मिलेगा, जहाँ आप पर्सनल ऑनलाइन मीटिंग रूम तेयार कर सकते हैं। इसके वेब पते को आप किसी के साथ शेयर कर वीडियो कोंफ्रेस कर सकते हैं। आप चाहें तो यहाँ से इम्बेड कोड लेकर अपनी वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग पर भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। इस मुफ्त सेवा कि एक ओर खूबी है कि एक बार तेयार किये गए प्रोफाइल  को ही भविष्य में इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।
आज का लेख आपको कैसा लगा कमेन्ट के माध्यम से जरुर बताएं।

----------


## RAM2205

*महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी देने  के लिए आप धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं।*

----------


## pkpasi

गुरू जी  आप कहा चले गए हमसबको छोडकर

----------

